# Quick Change Tool Post



## shoeboxpaul (Mar 4, 2016)

Browsing through Ebay and came across this from China - where else??  It looks quite like the one I own for which I paid a lot more.
Here is the listing number.
221848944140

If this works as a link, it will take you directly to it:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Mini-Quick-...944140?hash=item33a73a3e0c:g:iykAAOSw9N1VyBCx


----------



## mmcmdl (Mar 4, 2016)

Material . High quality aluminum ?? Hmmm............


----------



## David S (Mar 4, 2016)

It looks very similar to the A2Z cnc quick tool post that I got from Little Machine shop for my Atlas 618.  I am very happy with mine.  And it is aluminum..not sure of the grade.

If you go for it make sure you can get some more tool holders...can't have too many in my opinion.

David


----------



## shoeboxpaul (Mar 4, 2016)

I see no issue with the aluminum, judging from the pictures. I don't see any porosity in the casting.  Keep it lubricated and it should go the distance, whatever that is. To date,  things I have purchased online from China through Ebay have worked out OK.   Harley engine cases and heads are cast in China and just about everything else we use in this country. My thoughts are that they do not whip up a batch of inferior aluminum just to make junk to sell to the U.S.  There may be issues with this but, China is improving slowly. Even Harbor Freight stuff seems to be improving, albeit slowly.  I just wish this would have been available a couple years ago when I purchased mine.


----------



## wrat (Mar 4, 2016)

shoeboxpaul said:


> Even Harbor Freight stuff seems to be improving, albeit slowly.


I hate to admit it, but I think you're right about this.

Wrat


----------



## chips&more (Mar 4, 2016)

wrat said:


> I hate to admit it, but I think you're right about this.
> 
> Wrat


I have a Hein-Werner floor jack made in the USA. I also have two of the small aluminum floor jacks from HF. The Hein-Werner leaks oil and does not keep a set height. The HF jacks are light and easy to move around and do not leak oil or creep/sag from set height. There went my approval rating!…Dave.


----------



## stupoty (Mar 4, 2016)

mmcmdl said:


> Material . High quality aluminum ?? Hmmm............



I liked the spec they list , and i quote;

"The car can be cylindrical, grooving, cutting, knurling, drilling reaming, drilling, reaming and other processing. It implements the external machine loaded knife, the holder is mounted on the tool holder through dovetail."

Well that makes it all very clear 

Stuart


----------



## wa5cab (Mar 5, 2016)

Some of the Chinese made QCTP's are quite good.  But despite some reports to the contrary, I would avoid an aluminum tool post unless you only plan to keep the machine for a brief period and then sell it off.  Fortunately, even the Chinese don't make tool holders out of aluminum.


----------



## Billh50 (Mar 5, 2016)

Little Machine Shop sold one like that made out of aluminim. I have one on my Homier 7 x 12. Have had it for 10+ years and it still works good. They are fine for the mini-lathes as they do not take any real abuse. The aluminum is hard coated so if you take care of them they should last. I also paid more than what that one goes for.


----------



## TOOLMASTER (Mar 5, 2016)

probably the same manufacturer.


----------



## Wisrianni (Mar 10, 2016)

dont get it. i purchased the same one and an not too thrilled with it imo . there is a lot of flex in the tooling and post, the set screws are of bad quality and it is a piston type.  i am in the market for a steel wedge type either axa or bxa style. i have a craftsman lathe 101.28980 model number.

i am not putting it down or anything just i think it is a bit light for my machine.


----------



## Andre (Mar 10, 2016)

You could get some "Spring steel" sheet and locktite it onto the dovetail mating surfaces of the toolpost where the tool block rides if you're worried.


----------



## GarageGuy (Mar 11, 2016)

Judging from the posts... some of you don't realize this tool post is designed for a 7"x 12" mini-lathe (think Harbor Freight mini-lathe).  This TP is substantially smaller than an AXA tool post.  All AXA and larger tool posts and tool holders are made of steel.

GG


----------



## atunguyd (Mar 11, 2016)

stupoty said:


> I liked the spec they list , and i quote;
> 
> "The car can be cylindrical, grooving, cutting, knurling, drilling reaming, drilling, reaming and other processing. It implements the external machine loaded knife, the holder is mounted on the tool holder through dovetail."
> 
> ...


Unfortunately this is what happens when you stick mandarin into an automatic translator like Google and tell it to translate. 

Mandarin is strange in that there are many identical words (spoken and spelt the same) that have completely different meanings and the listener is expected to select the correct meaning based on context of the sentence. 

The one that makes most visitors to China is the word for dry (干). It can mean dry or f#ck. A lot of small shops trying to appeal to foreigners will directly translate into English and one will see signs in shops that say "f#ck fruit" 

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## GarageGuy (Mar 11, 2016)

Not sure I understand.  The eBay ad in the original post explained it quite clearly, I thought.  Maybe I'm missing something else?


----------



## stupoty (Mar 11, 2016)

atunguyd said:


> Unfortunately this is what happens when you stick mandarin into an automatic translator like Google and tell it to translate.
> 
> Mandarin is strange in that there are many identical words (spoken and spelt the same) that have completely different meanings and the listener is expected to select the correct meaning based on context of the sentence.
> 
> ...



Yeah, i was having a chat about the simplified Chinese with friends and was having it explained to me that their switching over to an emoticon based language to help with the many dialects etc. it made me laugh a bit.

It does make me laugh a bit about the lack of translation ability wit sooo many manuals.  One of my fav's was a manual that said "press back to go back, press back to save setting and exit" err, some random button pressing latter i figured out what they meant  

Stuart


----------



## atunguyd (Mar 11, 2016)

Yep having knowledge of the language is only half the part of translating, especially with technical documents. Unless the translator understands what they are translating then you end up with these sort of manuals 

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------

